

Ask HN: Commuting on a bike - TallGuyShort

I'm going to start commuting on a road bike about 15 miles a day between home, work, and school. Winter's coming on and I live in a place that get it's fair share of snow and rain. It seems like there's a lot of people here who commute on a bike in pretty wet climates - I was just wondering if anyone had advice or tips, like any equipment that makes it easier, etc...
======
JohnFritzen
Get full fenders. I attached an additional mudflap made of stair tread
material using 1/8in rivets. I used a Bostitch rivet tool, which has many
other uses. The mudflap goes a long way toward keeping your feet dry and your
drive-train clean.

You mentioned a road bike, if you have enough clearance get 25c tires or 28c
if possible. I find a rack and panniers far better than a backpack/mess-bag.

~~~
z2amiller
Good advice all around. If you wear a backpack or messenger bag, you'll end up
with an awfully sweaty back. Getting rear panniers will help a lot, especially
since you'll probably want to carry a change of close with a 15 mile commute.

Bigger tires are better - I ride on Rivendell Jack Brown tires which are ~33c.
The larger tires are a smoother ride and can handle debris better. Also make
sure your tires are kevlar belted. City streets, even in bike friendly cities,
collect a lot of broken glass and other sharp debris along the bike lanes.

Make sure you have a good lighting system, come wintertime it will likely be
pitch dark on at least one of the legs of your commute. I just got a NiteRider
MiNewt 250 which is nice because it is a self contained unit and has mini-USB
as its charging input (So no need to carry a specialized charger, can easily
charge while at work or even in a cafe). A friend recommended the Novae
Cyclone 900, less convenient but brighter than the MiNewt and cheaper.
[http://light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=897](http://light-
reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=897)

------
Daishiman
Wear layered clothing. When you get out of the home you should be feeling cold
but not freezing; in 10 minutes of biking your body will warm and you might
start sweating.

Spend a few bucks on a comfortable backpack, or use a mountain bike with a
rear rack to carry your stuff.

Wear something in your neck for very cold weather. You can feel pretty
dreadful afterwards if you expose it under cold weather.

Wear sunglasses, not so much for the sunlight as for the fact that there's a
lot of debris in the air, and getting random leaves of branches in your face
can be a danger.

Carry a spare for your tires. Bumps on the road can damage your tires quickly.

Keep a towel and deodorant at work. Of course everything depends on how much
you sweat, but it's something to take into account.

If you'll be going through streets with lots of traffic, be sure to wash your
face thoroughly after getting to work. I commute in the city and I get a thin
layer of black smog over my face that needs to be cleaned to keep the skin
healthy.

------
PilotPirx
You can get a lot of good clothing in bike shops that you can wear over your
normal clothes (shoes, trousers). Very good gloves, since your hands will
freeze first.

A backpack to store the clothes when the weather changes. (best if your laptop
can fit into it if you need to take it with you.) I have a backpack with a
kind of raincoat, that can be pulled over it. Saved my laptop several times.
Take a few plastic bags with you, when it rains heavily you can protect your
equipment.)

good lighting equipment and reflectors are important if you bike in rain or
darkness.

~~~
malandrew
If you have papers or a laptop that can't get wet, get a nice messenger bag
made of Cordura and truck liner. I highly recommend PAC Bags, which are easily
the best made bag I've ever used.

<http://www.pacdesigns.com/>

------
nix
Plan to arrive wet with a change of clothes. If you wear waterproofs you'll
just drench your clothes from the inside: Gore-tex and other so-called
"waterproof breathable" materials can't dissipate 3 miles of perspiration, let
alone 15 miles. Instead, find something that is windproof, stays warm when
wet, and dries quickly so it's ready by the time you head out again.

+1 on the importance of fenders and mudflap. Road water is nasty.

------
cjbprime
I have this awesome ninja mask thing (which I wear while bike commuting in
Boston in winter); it's perfect for keeping your face warm and doesn't impede
your hearing:

<http://www.rei.com/product/731408>

------
harold
A good repair kit is necessary. I used to commute by bike regularly and flat
tires would happen from time to time. There's a lot of sharp debris out there
on the roadways. Not a terrible thing to deal with if you have tools and a
patch kit. Things loosen up over time as well. I keep a spare tube, a patch
kit and some tools in a bag under the seat. You'll want a good lightweight
pump as well.

------
spooneybarger
nice big thick tires- something along the lines of a mountain bike- not
something along the lines of a 'street' bike.

~~~
bobds
Aren't the thick off-road tires worse for wet weather?

<http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tires.html>

"Car and truck tires need tread, because these vehicles are prone to a very
dangerous condition called "hydroplaning. At high speeds, hydroplaning is just
possible for car tires, but is absolutely impossible for bicycle tires."

~~~
spooneybarger
they are better for getting through snow. off road tires do much better in the
snow. studded ones are even better. rain isnt going to be much of an issue
with off road or street tires, snow and ice are. studded tires are best but
seriously overkill for most people. off road tires are a nice compromise
unless you live someplace that gets tons of snow- which i suspect the op isnt
because of the combo of snow and wet rather than just snow.

